# So, i got a good story for you guys



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

This lady comes in my store yesterday and bought a sm yellow tang, of which ive had for over 3 weeks and was doing great.

She comes in today, with the fish, and water in seperate bag for me to test. 

Water sample is OFF the charts in nitrates/ammonia. 

So, the first question i ask is, when was the last time a water change was done.

Lady looks at me confused and said never. 

I ask her how long shes had the tank. she says almost a year. 

Its a 55g, with some misc damsels, clowns, and i think she said another sm tang.

I ask her if she was kidding, and she tells me that she didnt know you had to change the water in saltwater and asked me how would she put the salt back in afterwards. 

First off, im blown out of my mind that these fish are still even alive. apparently, the only water that went into the tank was tap water when the water level got low.
I proceed to tell her what she needs to do, and how to mix salt for her water changes. of course she Refuses to do so, because apparently her husband knows everything and im just a nobody that knows nothing and still demands me to refund her money on this fish. 

So i kindly remind her that if my recommendations are not followed, i cant guarantee any fish and that it states that on the warrenty info on the reciept.

SO, i managed to piss off one customer by doing absolutely nothing. Im telling you, this lady was IRRATE! 

TRUE story.

and hell, if i told you some of the stuff that goes on here in redneckville, you guys would think i was crazy!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

im more suprised that you have warrenty on salt fish, ive never seen that in my area.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Thats Crazy, Imagine how dirty the gravel would be.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of our stores have at least a 7 day warrant on MOST saltwater livestock (not all). We have a few that don't but lets just say they don't have many customers who care about their livestock.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I store only has a guarantee on FW fish that are marked "hardy" but no saltwater fish at all. They recommend a 2 week quarantine and will hold them for that long for you, but if it dies after that, its your fault.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL people are stupid... I've had numerous customers do that to me... WHEN WE DIDN'T HAVE A GUARENTEE ON SW!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

strangly enough, i know lots and lots of people that dont do water changes on their reefs, the nitrogen cycle actually is completed in a reef system if you have a deep sand bed, and good rock to provide anaerobic bacteria to do their job. all you have to do is add trace elements and top off water if its set up right. i dont trust this method at all, but it works for many people i know.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sadly... water changes are often neglected by experienced reefers (including me) but I still rely on water changes as a regular routine because suppliments are NOT cheap, and you can't replace electrolites and stuff like that.

unfortunately for petmax I don't think this person had a dsb or a lot of liverock or a fuge


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> sadly... water changes are often neglected by experienced reefers (including me) but I still rely on water changes as a regular routine because suppliments are NOT cheap, and you can't replace electrolites and stuff like that.
> 
> unfortunately for petmax I don't think this person had a dsb or a lot of liverock or a fuge


correct, and i doubt she knew what they were. It was just a basic 55g community tank.


----------



## PetMax (Jun 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> strangly enough, i know lots and lots of people that dont do water changes on their reefs, the nitrogen cycle actually is completed in a reef system if you have a deep sand bed, and good rock to provide anaerobic bacteria to do their job. all you have to do is add trace elements and top off water if its set up right. i dont trust this method at all, but it works for many people i know.


I have heard that also. Not that i would attempt it


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is outrageous. So funny. How can people get into a hobby like this, where everything is not only expensive, but alive and neglect to check out that you need to do water changes. 

It's cool that the fish adapted to the conditions


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Because some people have more money than sense.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Water changes..yes, I neglect that part too..I never have any salt laying around to do them anyways . Gotta get some more. But, if you ask me, water changes are an absolute must in any system..no matter how good your filtration is..no way around it.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> strangly enough, i know lots and lots of people that dont do water changes on their reefs, the nitrogen cycle actually is completed in a reef system if you have a deep sand bed, and good rock to provide anaerobic bacteria to do their job. all you have to do is add trace elements and top off water if its set up right. i dont trust this method at all, but it works for many people i know.


I ran my 125 gallon in the H.A.N.D.Y. (tweeked it a bit) method for nearly 10+ years without any water change. Topped the evap with R/O water but near the last year just tap water with NovAqua (since I was just rock farming by then). But the customer you had PetMax wasn't the learned folk with questions like "how would she put the salt back in afterwards.".


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

In a properly set up heavily planted tank with a low bioload, water changes aren't necessary. I do water changes in my very heavily planted 15H tank only once every couple of months. Even then its not really necessary. It has a lot of plants, a pretty low bioload, zero ammonia and nitrites, nitrates never get over 10, I haven't lost a single fish other than the little SAE that jumped out of the tank, and everyone is thriving. The key is having a LOT of plants and a small bioload. I did do weekly water changes for the first several months until it was firmly established though.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Because some people have more money than sense.


Amen Boxermom. I guess she thinks since no one puts the hose and salt back in the ocean she doesn't have to do it either. Those poor fishies. Too bad fish aren't regarded as highly as dogs/cats and they can answer to the court for their neglect. Did I go too far with that one?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> In a properly set up heavily planted tank with a low bioload, water changes aren't necessary. I do water changes in my very heavily planted 15H tank only once every couple of months. Even then its not really necessary. It has a lot of plants, a pretty low bioload, zero ammonia and nitrites, nitrates never get over 10, I haven't lost a single fish other than the little SAE that jumped out of the tank, and everyone is thriving. The key is having a LOT of plants and a small bioload. I did do weekly water changes for the first several months until it was firmly established though.


I cant agree with this either. While heavily planted tanks need less waterchanges, there still needs to be a replenishment of clean ionic balanced water. The plants will use the waste up but the levels of DOCs will steadily climb and the substrate will become oversaturated.


----------

